# my mares due this year



## lucky lodge (May 21, 2013)

this is dusty she is in foal to my stallion

Glenrowan lucky warrior

dusty is the white one

dusty is due november




this is freckles she is in foal to a out side stallion

he is a silver appy

freckles is due September




oh and this is my new stallion

wildfire Jessie james


----------



##  (May 21, 2013)

Congratulations on your new mare Freckles!! I see SPOTS!! They look good Jenny! Now when are they due?


----------



## Eagle (May 21, 2013)

oh wow, someone has been shopping



Welcome back Jenny



Freckles is just fabulous, can we have some more pics or better still send her over so I can have a close up look





How about a few puppy pics too?


----------



## lucky lodge (May 21, 2013)

thanks everyone ,,,here is some puppy pics for you eagle


----------



## cassie (May 22, 2013)

Love those puppy pics! So cute!! Both girls look great



should be exciting come November for you


----------



## lucky lodge (Jul 16, 2013)

hi all well my little freckles has 11 wks to go not long ,





well take some pics when the weather get better


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 17, 2013)

Oh what a scrummy little pup - does he/she have a name?

The girls are looking good Jenny - good luck with the foalings.


----------



## FirstTimeMiniMom (Aug 2, 2013)

adorable puppy, and lovely mares in foal, good luck and happy foaling


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 4, 2013)

O, nice!

I'd love to see more pics of the new boy, too.


----------

